# What was your first Dodge plow truck?



## 03sd

Mine was 1974 Dodge Ramcharger 360 and a Meyer 7.5' belt drive sorry no pics this was when we actually had to put film in the camera:waving:


----------



## jjklongisland

Mine was an 84 Ramcharger... Miss that truck everyday... Other than the fact that the carburator sucked and I had to keep the foot on the throttle for 10 minutes until she got up to temperature or she would stall... lol


----------



## MrPLow2011

1987 Dodge 150 faded red with a 318 4 spd and 7.6 speed cast. I loved that truck


----------



## jmac5058

Mine was a 94 CTD it snapped a throttle cable at 3 AM during a raging blizzard with 9400 miles on it.That and 4 transmitions made it my last.


----------



## cwby_ram

MIne was a '95 1500 with a 7.5' Meyers. Good truck.


----------



## 03sd

The one i miss the most was my 90 Ramcharger shoulda kept that one.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Mine wasn't a Dodge at all. It was a Plymouth. 1976 Trail Duster with a factory Meyer. Found a pic of one like it.


----------



## 03sd

Metro Lawn;1437887 said:


> Mine wasn't a Dodge at all. It was a Plymouth. 1976 Trail Duster with a factory Meyer. Found a pic of one like it.


We had a 77 Trail Duster 225 slant six and a four speed didn't have a plow on that one she wasn't fast but it was fun to drive.


----------



## jjklongisland

Metro Lawn;1437887 said:


> Mine wasn't a Dodge at all. It was a Plymouth. 1976 Trail Duster with a factory Meyer. Found a pic of one like it.


I hope you didnt have air horns on the hood like that one... lol


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Here is my first... A 1993 W350 4x4 gasser. Still think about this one all the time. Wish I would of kept it and put in a Cummins.....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Another I miss alot. It was an 01.5 CTD 2500 Sport edition, not the best on fuel but sounded awsome.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

had a 90 w350 pickup with a cummins, Was a great truck till the frame snapped from the rust and overloaded salter.. looked just like this one.


----------



## polplow

1971 power wagon w200 with 7.5 meyer belt drive, 318 4 spd. loved that truck


----------



## V_Scapes

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1438122 said:


> Here is my first... A 1993 W350 4x4 gasser. Still think about this one all the time. Wish I would of kept it and put in a Cummins.....


Sick truck. Never seen one like it.


----------



## cpmi

1983 W 250 with a Meyer 7.5. Had a 318 4 barrel. Great truck-but very thirsty!


----------



## wideout

cpmi;1438204 said:


> 1983 W 250 with a Meyer 7.5. Had a 318 4 barrel. Great truck-but very thirsty!


Had the same truck but a 150 with a western and yes it was thirsty. Bought it off my grandpa after his stroke and the doctors told him he was no longer allowed to drive. Man that pissed him off


----------



## sno commander

84 w-250 318/727 fisher belt driven pump with a meyers blade


----------



## Banksy

The one I have now.


----------



## blk90s13

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1438125 said:


> Another I miss alot. It was an 01.5 CTD 2500 Sport edition, not the best on fuel but sounded awsome.


What do you drive now that is better on fuel ?

my first dodge plow truck is a 02 2500 CTD


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

All CTD diesels are good on fuel. The second gens24(15mpg) valve ho's are a little more harsh on fuel where the 06 and p pumpd 12 valvers are about the same 20mpg. 

The biggest dictation on fuel milage is i the gearing. Manuals with 3.23's are the best. Anything with 4.10 rear ends will eat fuel.


----------



## cwby_ram

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1438376 said:


> All CTD diesels are good on fuel. The second gens24(15mpg) valve ho's are a little more harsh on fuel where the 06 and p pumpd 12 valvers are about the same 20mpg.
> 
> The biggest dictation on fuel milage is i the gearing. Manuals with 3.23's are the best. Anything with 4.10 rear ends will eat fuel.


He's right, geared 4.10 is thirsty. I'm really lucky if I see 15.

Awesome Dodge's, by the way, Daff.


----------



## IC-Smoke

89 W250 318 gasser and a Meyer 7.5' plow
I should have kept it!!


















replaced it with this 95 1500 and a Western 7.5' Pro plow (replaced the front coils with 3/4 tons) 









Then the 01,06,90,and 05


----------



## swtiih

1979 W150 Power Wagon single cab short bed 360 2bbl 7.5' meyers no AC, no power windows, no power locks, and a factory stock 40amp alternator. The 2bbl had to be the stupidest thing to put on a v8.
The one and only Dodge truck I ever owned. Looked at buying a new one in 94 with the diesel but the truck couldn't get out of its own way.


----------



## 03sd

jjklongisland;1437968 said:


> I hope you didnt have air horns on the hood like that one... lol


I do consider myself a ******* but not enough too put horns on the hood lol.


----------



## 24v6spd

A 1977 Dodge "Macho" Power Wagon, 400, 4 speed, short bed, sun roof. The guy I bought it from was a welder, purchased it new and drove it to Alaska to work on the pipeline. I still own it and am in the process of restoration. Improvements include 3/4 ton axles, 1969 383 Magnum, 117 amp alternator and Goodyear Custom X-tra Grip tires. Love the Power Wagons.


----------



## 03sd

24v6spd;1438792 said:


> A 1977 Dodge "Macho" Power Wagon, 400, 4 speed, short bed, sun roof. The guy I bought it from was a welder, purchased it new and drove it to Alaska to work on the pipeline. I still own it and am in the process of restoration. Improvements include 3/4 ton axles, 1969 383 Magnum, 117 amp alternator and Goodyear Custom X-tra Grip tires. Love the Power Wagons.


So do I my old man had one that was a 74 360 police interceptor out of a 79 newport he traided it for a plymouth acclaim:realmad:


----------



## peteo1

My current one...04 1500 hemi with a fisher 7 1/2' hd. Always was a Chevy guy but after this ram I think I'm a dodge guy for sure. This truck is twice the truck as any Chevy I've ever had. My only problem is now I want to upgrade to a Cummins but I'm not sure if I want to go 2500 or single axle 3500.


----------



## swtiih

peteo1;1439067 said:


> My current one...04 1500 hemi with a fisher 7 1/2' hd. Always was a Chevy guy but after this ram I think I'm a dodge guy for sure. This truck is twice the truck as any Chevy I've ever had. My only problem is now I want to upgrade to a Cummins but I'm not sure if I want to go 2500 or single axle 3500.


not that much more, go with the 3500


----------



## dmontgomery

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1438122 said:


> Here is my first... A 1993 W350 4x4 gasser. Still think about this one all the time. Wish I would of kept it and put in a Cummins.....


love this one.....


----------



## 24v6spd

1977 "Macho Power Wagon"


----------



## USMCMP5811

First was a 1986 W-150 regular cab short box 4x4. 318/727 2bbl carb. 7.5 fisher speed cast. traded that in for a 1999 Ram 2500 5.9 magnum quad cab short box with a 8 foot Fisher MM1. Also had a 97 Ram 2500 CTD reg cab long bed with an 8' MM1. Current is a 05 2500 quad cab short box 5.7 Hemi and 8' MM2.

Should have kept the CTD.


----------



## hardwoodcd

*My first on is my current one!*

So I have been a GM man my whole life. When I started having problems with my last plow truck I decided that I wanted to go to a diesel. After a TON of research and even more soul searching I bought my first dodge. I don't really have anything against gm or ford but my next truck will probably be another dodge. But with the cummins I don't think that will be for a while.

Here is a video of my truck with the lights going. No plow in this pic. She still has her summer shoes on.


----------



## randomb0b123

the one i have now


----------



## tuna

Never had a Dodge but when i was a kid @`75`76 they were raffling off a Maroon w200 sno fighter with the reflective strobe stripe down the side and a 8' meyers factory plow at the Topsfield Fair.I thought that was the coolest truck I had ever seen back then


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

This is my 2nd dodge plow truck that I was in, although 1st one I owned. It too was a cummins with the slushbox 518 354 rears.. Great truck that went through just about any pile of snow around..... except for ice, of course. Sold it last year










The first one I worked in back in the 1990's was an 85 1/2 ton / fisher plow 727 trans , that looked similar, although it was my bosses, at the time, and I have no photos.


----------



## got-h2o

My first DODGE plow truck was my current Dodge plow truck. Started as this last year around this time.........










Then quickly turned to this shortly after I got it home:










And is now this.......

Waiting for spring to install the aluminum bed I have for it and finish blacking out the frame and rockers.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Great Resto...


I love dodge Cummins Dually's.... They're the Tits....Thumbs Up


----------



## got-h2o

Thanks! I love it and it's been fun transforming it LOL


----------



## cwby_ram

got-h2o;1450222 said:


> Thanks! I love it and it's been fun transforming it LOL


Anything special up front to support that plow? Always wanted an 810 for my dually, just not sure I want one on my daily driver.


----------



## got-h2o

Ya I put a set of supercoils on it. It made a world of difference. That's an 8611LP. It wouldn't even lift it enough to get the jack to flip up before. With the springs it barely moves when I lift it now. Still rides good too, better if that's possible.


----------



## cwby_ram

got-h2o;1450232 said:


> Ya I put a set of supercoils on it. It made a world of difference. That's an 8611LP. It wouldn't even lift it enough to get the jack to flip up before. With the springs it barely moves when I lift it now. Still rides good too, better if that's possible.


I'm sure it's possible. I'll have to look into that. Been thinking more and more about putting a plow on mine.


----------



## golden arches

*67 300 Powerwagon*

Had a RED 67 300 Powerwagon with a major 6 foot wide myers.. was I crazy having that wide of a plow.. wow!

Anyway, I think it had a 318, but it was gutless in 4wd. My neighbor's son had a toy push truck that could move more snow. No one could figure out why. Have since guessed it had too low of a rear end.

it did have 118,000 when sold it, then bought a bowtie... sorry about that.


----------



## streetsurfin'

85 Prospector W150, 360, 4 bl, auto, 727/NP208 ,Western 7'6" unimount


----------



## randomb0b123

More pics of 84 prospector


----------



## streetsurfin'

randomb0b123;1469955 said:


> More pics of 84 prospector


If you mean my 85, Sorry, that's all I have other than a similar shot from the other side. She went to the boneyard a couple years ago, but hopefully someone brought it (or some of it's parts) back to life. It served me well for a dozen or so years and about 30K miles.


----------



## 82F100SWB

My irreplaceable 92:









Plow is an '89 Boss RT1 8'2" 









I've pushed alot of snow with Chevs, Fords and other Dodges, and this 'ol girl even out pushes the newer CTD trucks.


----------



## basher

76 Dodge Sno-Fighter.


----------



## IA Farmer

1997 Dodge Ram 1500, original transmission when I sold it with 150,000 miles.


----------



## markknapp61

*2002 mean and green... *

240,000 and still pushin ... GOTTA LOVE A DODGE...ussmileyflag


----------



## Plow More

I hope i dont have a first


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

markknapp61;1490020 said:


> 240,000 and still pushin ... GOTTA LOVE A DODGE...ussmileyflag


240,000 miles man good for you!:salute:


----------



## SHAWZER

1976 2500 Power Wagon, 360,4 speed full time t-case,38" mudders, Simon&Simon paint ,12" bush bumpers,toughest dodge i ever owned! wish i still had it.


----------



## Chiputz

2000 1500 SB Reg cab off Road with Western Unimount 7'6" pro plow. Haven't used it yet, just put it together and patiently waiting for the snow..


----------



## Rusty Silence

Man I miss this truck.


----------



## drocha64

*Just bought my first Plow Truck*

I just bought my first truck and my first plow. I own a business with a 50 car lot in CT and always wanted a good reason to buy a truck and so I decided to start doing my own plowing at home and my own lot. The money I save pays for the truck! Friends who are professional plowers like you guys helped me pick it out and are tutoring me on the process. Plowsite has been instrumental in giving me great info. Thanks all on Plowsite! See the attached photo.

2012 Dodge Ram 1500 Outdoorsman 4x4
Fisher 7'6" HT Plow
Snowex SR110 Tailgate Spreader


----------



## Chiputz

2000 Ram 1500 Off Road. 5.2, 5 speed.


----------



## miderbier

I love this thread.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Mine was an 85 w100 318 with a 96 Western unimount. Man do I miss plowing with that beast! I had it set up with a 4 bbl Holley and an Edelbrock performer manifold. That truck was unstoppable in the snow and was my daily driver until about 5 years ago. It had about 250,000 miles on it when I finally had to send it to the graveyard.


----------



## Snow Commandor

82F100SWB;1482888 said:


> My irreplaceable 92:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plow is an '89 Boss RT1 8'2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've pushed alot of snow with Chevs, Fords and other Dodges, and this 'ol girl even out pushes the newer CTD trucks.


Yeah, I miss my old 85 w100! Wish I could've kept that truck forever!


----------



## Snow Commandor

streetsurfin';1469950 said:


> 85 Prospector W150, 360, 4 bl, auto, 727/NP208 ,Western 7'6" unimount


Looks a lot like my old 85 except mine didn't have the 2 tone paint. Man I wish I still had some pics of my old beast.


----------



## maxwellp

72 Dodge W200 318 2bl Like this but dark blue and lots of rust. 
:laughing:


----------



## got-h2o

Here's a recent pic of mine. "New" alum bed installed for this season. Looks like I'm going to clean up and reshoot the bottom after the season. I may just have the whole truck painted again, it was a fast cheap (free) job just to get by anyway.:


----------



## MajorDave

86 single cab short bed in-line 6 - you could fill-it-up with sand in the gas tank and it wouldn't stop! Now have a 96 extended cab long bed. Kinda long, but still a good truck only 103k on it. Was thinking of trying a F-350 2006 I found 6.0. Whatever case, I will keep this Dodge.


----------



## MajorDave

Hey saw the new 1500's - are they doing a re-do on all the different size trucks or just that one...anyone know?


----------



## Snow Commandor

Mine was an 85 w100 318 automatic with a 96 western unimount. I had beafed up the suspention with 2 extra leafs in back and one extra in the front. Reuilt the engine in 2000 & upgraded to an Edelbrock performer manifold and 4 barrel Holley carb. Used that truck from 97 til 2008. I cried when I had to junk that truck. Now I have a 99 Dodge 2500 with an 8' Fisher minutemount.


----------



## dfd9

'80 W200 with a 2bbl 318 and I don't know what gear ratio, but that truck was sweet. Pulled a trailer great and pushed a Meyer 8' that was married to a Western truck side frame. 

8' was a big plow back then. 

Second one that I wish my dad would have kept was a '82 250 with a 4bbl 318 and a good gear ratio as well. That thing was dang near unstoppable back then. Had a 7 1/2' Husky and a back blade.


----------



## dfd9

jjklongisland;1437862 said:


> Mine was an 84 Ramcharger... Miss that truck everyday... Other than the fact that the carburator sucked and I had to keep the foot on the throttle for 10 minutes until she got up to temperature or she would stall... lol


They were all that way.

I got frostbit on my fingers trying to start our '83 one morning. lol

Never did find a good carb for those, they always sucked. Did find one guy that would rebuild them and they were way better than anything off the shelf.

Then the good ole vapor lock in the summer, until our dealer finally discovered that we weren't the only ones in the world having this problem and added the electric fuel pump by\in the tank.


----------



## kansascrewcab76

This my first and only plow truck. It is a 1984 W250 4spd with 3.54 gears that is a beat to death farm truck turned amateur plow machine.
Here is how this truck came into this existence: I answered a craigslist ad for a dead 1984 W250 5 years ago, I drove 2 hours and traded a 8 1/4 Dart rear axle and a good running slant 6 for the truck; drug it home because the original motor had given up. I put a 65K original mileage roller 318 from an '88 Chrysler 5th Avenue, new clutch, and all new fluids. Now, she is one of the most dependable trucks I own, in fact I went out Thursday and fired it up after sitting for 3 months!

About 4 years ago I started to gather the plow parts. I rounded up the 8' western pro plow from a guy in Toledo from ebay and sold the ford truckside mount that came with the setup. I then bought the Dodge truck side mount from a guy in Connecticut off ebay also. I stripped the plow, rebuilt the rams, upgraded the pump to the heavy duty 2" cable style, new hoses, all new grade 8 hardware, new cutting blade and a fresh coat of John Deere green, paying homage to the trucks' past as a farm truck. 
Anyways the Great Blizzard of '13 motivated me to get it all together and on the truck. I started Thursday at 8am and finished the install Friday morning at 1am.
I'm no pro at this, but when I was a kid I got up with my dad and went with him as he plowed and I have always wanted a plow of my own.

Now I'm looking for a roll guard/edge and some wings to finish it out.



















First paying job old service station, paid 25 bucks, not bad for 15 min. of work









Thanks for looking and i'm glad to be a contributor to the site, finally!


----------

